# HELP how do I adjust the tranny bands



## ernie161 (Oct 19, 2012)

I have a 94 Nissan SE 3.0 V6 4x4 and reverse went out on me on the manual tranny, all other gears work fine... does anyone know if the Tranny bands are adjustable and if so how do you do it, where is the reverse band located and would the VSS (variable speed sensor) cause this problem or is the bands. Shop said I need a new tranny $2600 installed after having the truck for 30 minutes ... they never even looked under truck is my assumption...please help I need this truck to get to work and want to start on it tomorrow.

thanks in advance for any and all replies Im deperate to get this fixed so I dont lose my job.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Manual transmissions do not have bands; automatic transmissions have bands.


----------



## ernie161 (Oct 19, 2012)

oh man Im stupid ...it is auto trans dont know what I was thinking


----------



## ernie161 (Oct 19, 2012)

*AUTO trans band adjustment on 94 nissan se v6 3.0 4x4*



ernie161 said:


> I have a 94 Nissan SE 3.0 V6 4x4 and reverse went out on me on the manual tranny, all other gears work fine... does anyone know if the Tranny bands are adjustable and if so how do you do it, where is the reverse band located and would the VSS (variable speed sensor) cause this problem or is the bands. Shop said I need a new tranny $2600 installed after having the truck for 30 minutes ... they never even looked under truck is my assumption...please help I need this truck to get to work and want to start on it tomorrow.
> 
> thanks in advance for any and all replies Im deperate to get this fixed so I dont lose my job.


Im stressed trying to figure this out...I have an AUTO trans not manual ...does anyone know how to adjust the bands.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If you have no reverse, is is not a band issue. There is one band and it is used to control the 1st to 2nd shift. If all forward gears are working fine (and indication that it is not a pump problem) and there is no reverse gear at all, it is often due to the reverse clutch drum retaining spring popping out of it's groove on the drum. This would mean the trans would need to be removed and torndown to replace the reverse clutch drum and retaining spring (or reverse drum assembly). On a trans that is almost 20 years old, it doesn't make practical sense to tear it down to fix the reverse clutch and not overhaul the rest of the transmission while it's apart, which is why a shop will tell you that you need a new trans or trans rebuild/overhaul. The other option is a used trans, but you take a big gamble in hoping that the trans you get is good and will last.


----------



## ernie161 (Oct 19, 2012)

thanks for the info ... truck is too old and too many other problems to spend more than $500 on so guess its time to trade it in, darn I hate car payments and am not rich (obviously I have a 94 vehicle) thanks for the help it was very helpful.


----------



## veesix (Jul 18, 2004)

You could do it yourself. Just because it makes perfect sense to rebuild the tranny when it's apart, does not mean it's mandatory. If that is the kind of project you are into, give it a go. If not, trade for a newer truck.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Even if he chose to do it himself, he might still go over his $500 limit just in the price of the reverse clutch drum, seal kit and fluid. The hurdle is the job itself. If one doesn't have a good working area and tools to do the job and a clean working environment to disassemble the trans, then it's not worth considering. The auto trans and transfer case is a real pain to do on a shop floor with the vehicle on jackstands and I wouldn't even recommend doing it on the ground! Torsion bars and crossmember will also have to be removed, exhaust removed and an alignment should be performed afterwards. If the person has a vehicle lift and trans jack, then it might be worth considering. Keep in mind that all it takes is one little screw up in assembly and it could mean having to do the whole job all over it again! If we were talking about a Sentra tranny, it'd be a different story, as it's not nearly as heavy nor hard to R&R.


----------



## JDH67 (Mar 11, 2017)

Has anyone ever adjusted bands on a 2001 pathfinder with trans still in auto
Power


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You should check the factory service manual to see if it's even possible (I don't think it is on this transmission, but I'm not 100% positive). Nico Club's site has free, downloadable service manuals.


----------

